# MMMMM Baked Sweet Potatoes on the grill.



## jpollman

Man was this good!

I decided that instead of a regular baked potato that I'd do some sweet potatoes tonight.

Just washed up a couple good size sweet potatoes and threw them in the microwave for about 10-12 minutes. When done I just threw them on the grill which was preheating. They cook pretty fast in the micro so I just like to crisp them up a bit on the outside on the grill. Left them on for about 15 minutes and then put the chops on. By the time the chops were done the potatoes were perfect. It made a very good dinner! The chops were boneless thick cut marinated pork chops and I also steamed up a bunch of good Asparagus too. Then just cut open the potato and add a little butter, salt and pepper. Quick, simple, and TASTY!

Try it sometime.

John


----------



## Shop Rat

They are good with some butter and brown sugar, too! :corkysm55


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

Always one of our favorites for outdoor cooking!


----------



## bps10ga

Top them with butter,brown sugar, Cinnamon and a dab of marshmallow cream. My daughter likes them mashed even more than regular potatoes.


----------

